# NFTS - MA Directing Fiction - 2022 entry



## Elbow07 (May 12, 2021)

So second time lucky 🤞 I've applied for the Directing Fiction MA at NTFS for entry in Jan 2022. Just thought I'd throw a thread up here to see if anyone else is in the same boat who want to stew together? 😂 Or more helpfully, just connect and share our experiences and whatnot.


----------



## jcassidius (May 12, 2021)

Hey! Applied to Direction Fiction for the second time as well after a couple of years out, in the words of Michael Scott, I'm ready to get hurt again. 😅


----------



## Elbow07 (May 13, 2021)

Haha! Let the pain commence @jcassidius !

Have you applied anywhere else, or putting all your eggs in the NFTS basket? For me it's NFTS or nowhere really.


----------



## jcassidius (May 13, 2021)

Elbow07 said:


> Haha! Let the pain commence @jcassidius !
> 
> Have you applied anywhere else, or putting all your eggs in the NFTS basket? For me it's NFTS or nowhere really.


Yeah I've only applied to the NFTS too, if it works out great! but if not then it's not the end of the world 😊 Here's a trailer for one of the film's I applied with if you're interested 



, the other one is only picture locked at the moment


----------



## jcassidius (May 13, 2021)

Elbow07 said:


> Haha! Let the pain commence @jcassidius !
> 
> Have you applied anywhere else, or putting all your eggs in the NFTS basket? For me it's NFTS or nowhere really.


Also how did you find writing the treatment? Did you have any kinda experience writing that stuff before? Also would love to see any of your work if you wanted to share 😊


----------



## powerofpig (May 17, 2021)

Hi both,
I applied for the Screenwriting MA, thought I'd chime in here as there isn't a general thread for 2022 applications yet. I applied for NFTS and the Northern Film School. I've already been accepted to the Northern Film School (they gave me an offer on the spot during my interview which blew me away) so I'm happy either way really.

Fingers crossed we'll hear back in the next month or so, I applied all the way back in Feb so it's been a long wait already!


----------



## Chris W (May 17, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> as there isn't a general thread for 2022 applications yet. I applied for NFTS and the Northern Film School. I've already


Please feel free to create one if this is still the case.  👍


----------



## maxitos8820 (May 17, 2021)

Hi! Second time here too!!!
Crossing fingers is not enough this time, I’m learning astrology to summon the planets for this one. Let us know if you hear anything from the nfts!


----------



## maxitos8820 (May 17, 2021)

jcassidius said:


> Also how did you find writing the treatment? Did you have any kinda experience writing that stuff before? Also would love to see any of your work if you wanted to share 😊


Writing the treatment was horrible last year and this year haha. I always manage to be kinda happy about it, but two pages double spaced is way too hard for someone that likes to type a lot 😂


----------



## jcassidius (May 18, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> Hi both,
> I applied for the Screenwriting MA, thought I'd chime in here as there isn't a general thread for 2022 applications yet. I applied for NFTS and the Northern Film School. I've already been accepted to the Northern Film School (they gave me an offer on the spot during my interview which blew me away) so I'm happy either way really.
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll hear back in the next month or so, I applied all the way back in Feb so it's been a long wait already!


Oh wow that is a long wait! But congrats on the Northern Film school! I’ve heard good things about them ☺️


----------



## jcassidius (May 18, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Writing the treatment was horrible last year and this year haha. I always manage to be kinda happy about it, but two pages double spaced is way too hard for someone that likes to type a lot 😂


Yeah not writing too much is definitely a struggle 😂 But best of luck with your application! Not sure if it’s appropriate, but if you have anything you want to share, would love to see it! I’m always interested in seeing the different types of films people like to make ☺️ especially making anything the past year has been so difficult!


----------



## maxitos8820 (May 19, 2021)

jcassidius said:


> Yeah not writing too much is definitely a struggle 😂 But best of luck with your application! Not sure if it’s appropriate, but if you have anything you want to share, would love to see it! I’m always interested in seeing the different types of films people like to make ☺️ especially making anything the past year has been so difficult!


Sure! I'll send you a message


----------



## Maia (May 20, 2021)

First application here! I've proposed my application for MA Producing of NFTS 06th May,  now my head is fulfilled with the thought that when would they send the result to me 😭


----------



## Umie13 (May 24, 2021)

I sent my application off for the Screenwriting programme. Awaiting now...


----------



## powerofpig (May 24, 2021)

Best of luck Umie!


----------



## ShaHe (May 30, 2021)

did anyone  receive any message?


----------



## Umie13 (May 31, 2021)

I believe it's still at the selection panel stage. Based on previous years I don't think we will hear back until July (if invited back for an interview) and the final decision of admittance sometime in August.


----------



## maxitos8820 (May 31, 2021)

ShaHe said:


> did anyone  receive any message?


Nope. Normally it takes a veeeeeery long time. Somewhere around end of June the lucky ones will hear from them (I think)


----------



## ShaHe (May 31, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Nope. Normally it takes a veeeeeery long time. Somewhere around end of June the lucky ones will hear from them (I think)


I just wonder the deadline was one month earlier  than last year, I guess whether the judging progress would be earlier too...  my statue is between selection panel and interview, how is yours?


----------



## Islander (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi! I just had to re-send the link to my short as it was wrong, and I asked for some info...the registry office wrote me that we will hear something by the end of June.
She also wrote that:
Number of applications received:350
Places :10
So acceptance rate of 2.85%
Harvard has 3.8% so it's really difficult....finger crossed for everyone!


----------



## Islander (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi! I just had to re-send the link to my short as it was wrong, and I asked for some info...the registry office wrote me that we will hear something by the end of June.
She also wrote that:
Number of applications received:350
Places :10
So acceptance rate of 2.85%
Harvard has 3.8% so it's really difficult....finger crossed for everyone!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jun 1, 2021)

ShaHe said:


> I just wonder the deadline was one month earlier  than last year, I guess whether the judging progress would be earlier too...  my statue is between selection panel and interview, how is yours?


I thought so too!! Maybe in June we'll hear something. And yeah, mine is in that status too!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jun 1, 2021)

Islander said:


> Hi! I just had to re-send the link to my short as it was wrong, and I asked for some info...the registry office wrote me that we will hear something by the end of June.
> She also wrote that:
> Number of applications received:350
> Places :10
> ...


That's really interesting!! In my mind, that's a lot less people that I thought of. However, that acceptance rate is SCARY.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 1, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> However, that acceptance rate is SCARY.


Here's our stats:






						NFTS - Directing Fiction - Acceptance Rates & Data
					

NFTS - Directing Fiction acceptance rates, lowest accepted minimum GPA, lowest accepted test scores, decision notification dates, admittance rate after interview and after being waitlisted, and even age, degrees and filmmaking experience of accepted applicants.



					www.filmschool.org
				




8%

Please add your applications to our database to help improve our data.


----------



## Islander (Jun 1, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Here's our stats:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Chris ! Thanks for your message. Sure I Will do it! Not sure but I guess Directing Fiction MA is the most difficult course at NFTS by far for the acceptance rate


----------



## Islander (Jun 1, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> That's really interesting!! In my mind, that's a lot less people that I thought of. However, that acceptance rate is SCARY.


Yes, it's really difficult...


----------



## lizardinlondon (Jun 8, 2021)

Sharing timing intel! Just offered an interview for MA Directing Documentary.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2021)

Be sure to add your Applications to our database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck!


----------



## powerofpig (Jun 8, 2021)

lizardinlondon said:


> Sharing timing intel! Just offered an interview for MA Directing Documentary.


Congratulations! You must be chuffed.


----------



## Umie13 (Jun 8, 2021)

lizardinlondon said:


> Sharing timing intel! Just offered an interview for MA Directing Documentary.


Congrats!!!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jun 13, 2021)

lizardinlondon said:


> Sharing timing intel! Just offered an interview for MA Directing Documentary.


When did you apply? I'm already biting my nails over here (applied to Directing Fiction)


----------



## José Prats (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi there!

Anyone applying to Directing Animation at the NFTS? I'm sending my application soon


----------



## Chris W (Jun 14, 2021)

Not sure if any of you are also applying to metfilm... But those programs have been added to the database so you can now add your Applications for them if needed.


----------



## Maia (Jun 15, 2021)

guys I received the interview invitation


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jun 15, 2021)

Maia said:


> guys I received the interview invitation


For directing?!?


----------



## Maia (Jun 15, 2021)

For producing.


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jun 15, 2021)

Maia said:


> For producing.


Ah!!! Almost had a heart attack there. Congrats!!!


----------



## Maia (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm super nervous 😭


----------



## José Prats (Jun 15, 2021)

Best of luck Maia!


----------



## powerofpig (Jun 15, 2021)

Maia said:


> guys I received the interview invitation


Congrats!


----------



## ShaHe (Jun 15, 2021)

Congrats Maia！nothing else from directing fiction.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 15, 2021)

Maia said:


> For producing.


Awesome! Be sure to add your Application to our database. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi everyone!  It's Emily at the NFTS here.  Just to let you all know that if you haven't heard back from us yet, please hold on.  I can assure you that you will be contacted in the coming weeks by the Registry department. The SIFT process can take a number of weeks.  Thanks for your patience, and good luck with your applications!


----------



## Umie13 (Jun 15, 2021)

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi everyone!  It's Emily at the NFTS here.  Just to let you all know that if you haven't heard back from us yet, please hold on.  I can assure you that you will be contacted in the coming weeks by the Registry department. The SIFT process can take a number of weeks.  Thanks for your patience, and good luck with your applications!


Thank you Emily!


----------



## Umie13 (Jun 15, 2021)

Maia said:


> For producing.


Good luck, Maia!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jun 17, 2021)

So, I just did some general math. Last year, the submission date for Directing Fiction was May 26th. I got rejected with no interview July 27th. 

Since this year the submission date was May 6th, and we're getting closer and closer to July 7th, we should be hearing back soon from the NFTS regarding interviews... or not? Who knows haha


----------



## ShaHe (Jun 17, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> So, I just did some general math. Last year, the submission date for Directing Fiction was May 26th. I got rejected with no interview July 27th.
> 
> Since this year the submission date was May 6th, and we're getting closer and closer to July 7th, we should be hearing back soon from the NFTS regarding interviews... or not? Who knows haha


lol just forget an important part that there would be more applications than last year, so maybe it takes much more time to process.


----------



## leatrice (Jun 21, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> Hi both,
> I applied for the Screenwriting MA, thought I'd chime in here as there isn't a general thread for 2022 applications yet. I applied for NFTS and the Northern Film School. I've already been accepted to the Northern Film School (they gave me an offer on the spot during my interview which blew me away) so I'm happy either way really.
> 
> Fingers crossed we'll hear back in the next month or so, I applied all the way back in Feb so it's been a long wait already!


Also applied for screenwriting, but congrats on the admission to Northern Film School! Also just waiting patiently for some update!


----------



## Umie13 (Jun 21, 2021)

leatrice said:


> Also applied for screenwriting, but congrats on the admission to Northern Film School! Also just waiting patiently for some update!


Did you apply anywhere else here in the UK?


----------



## leatrice (Jun 21, 2021)

Umie13 said:


> Did you apply anywhere else here in the UK?


Not in the UK! Researched and applied for other programs in the states, but NFTS is the goal


----------



## ShaHe (Jun 21, 2021)

all good luck


----------



## Stanjohn (Jun 24, 2021)

Maia said:


> guys I received the interview invitation


Congratulations Maia. Have you had your interview yet? How did it go?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 1, 2021)

Any news from MA Directing at NFTS? I'm guessing we'll hear this July something


----------



## powerofpig (Jul 6, 2021)

Has anyone heard anything back yet? Still waiting…


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 6, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> Has anyone heard anything back yet? Still waiting…


Same here! haha


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone considered calling to check in?


----------



## ShaHe (Jul 6, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Anyone considered calling to check in?


my vimeo link had two reviewers at Beaconsfield in July 3, It looks like they just watched my portfolio. I finished my submit  in the end of March.


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, thanks for holding on!  There has been an extremely high number of applications this year.  The SIFT process can take a number of weeks and the Registry team will email you any updates soon. 
Best, Emily@NFTS


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 7, 2021)

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for holding on!  There has been an extremely high number of applications this year.  The SIFT process can take a number of weeks and the Registry team will email you any updates soon.
> Best, Emily@NFTS


Thank you, Emily!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 7, 2021)

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for holding on!  There has been an extremely high number of applications this year.  The SIFT process can take a number of weeks and the Registry team will email you any updates soon.
> Best, Emily@NFTS


Thank you Emily!! We really appreciate the update!


----------



## Danneh (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey everyone, I got an interview invite this morning! Does anyone know what they ask in the interview or any other information about it? Thanks 😊 

Also, best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 7, 2021)

Danneh said:


> Hey everyone, I got an interview invite this morning! Does anyone know what they ask in the interview or any other information about it? Thanks 😊
> 
> Also, best of luck to you all!!!


Wow!! Congratulations! I hope I’m as lucky as you. I’ve just heard it’s a casual conversation!


----------



## J-C (Jul 7, 2021)

If we don’t receive any email today that means we didn’t get an interview.


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 7, 2021)

J-C said:


> If we don’t receive any email today that means we didn’t get an interview.


Are you completely sure?


----------



## J-C (Jul 7, 2021)

Normally yes, we will receive our rejection in few days, as last year.


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 7, 2021)

Man, I’ll have grandkids by the time I even get an interview


----------



## J-C (Jul 7, 2021)

Haha maybe this year they changed their process, I hope!!


----------



## J-C (Jul 7, 2021)

But Emily told us we’ll be update in the coming days so maybe the selection is not finished


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 8, 2021)

J-C said:


> But Emily told us we’ll be update in the coming days so maybe the selection is not finished


I really really really hope so *crosses fingers intensely*


----------



## J-C (Jul 8, 2021)

I think it’s over :/


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 8, 2021)

J-C said:


> I think it’s over :/


Why do you think that? :/


----------



## J-C (Jul 8, 2021)

Because I think it’s the same process that last year


----------



## Chris W (Jul 8, 2021)

Please be sure to add your application to our database if you haven't already.  If you have any questions please let me know. 



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add
		







						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## coffeeandfilms (Jul 9, 2021)

Danneh said:


> Hey everyone, I got an interview invite this morning! Does anyone know what they ask in the interview or any other information about it? Thanks 😊
> 
> Also, best of luck to you all!!!


Do you have an idea when the interviews will take place?


----------



## coffeeandfilms (Jul 9, 2021)

Danneh said:


> Hey everyone, I got an interview invite this morning! Does anyone know what they ask in the interview or any other information about it? Thanks 😊
> 
> Also, best of luck to you all!!!


Congrats! Do you have an idea when the interviews will take place?


----------



## J-C (Jul 9, 2021)

coffeeandfilms said:


> Congrats! Do you have an idea when the interviews will take place?


Have you been selected for the interview?


----------



## coffeeandfilms (Jul 9, 2021)

J-C said:


> Have you been selected for the interview?


Yes


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 9, 2021)

coffeeandfilms said:


> Yes


Was this today?


----------



## J-C (Jul 9, 2021)

coffeeandfilms said:


> Yes


When did you receive the email, please?


----------



## coffeeandfilms (Jul 9, 2021)

It was on Wednesday.


----------



## J-C (Jul 9, 2021)

Okay, it’s confirmed what I said, the selection it’s over.


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 9, 2021)

J-C said:


> Okay, it’s confirmed what I said, the selection it’s over.


Here's to another year... *bottles clinks*


----------



## Danneh (Jul 11, 2021)

coffeeandfilms said:


> Congrats! Do you have an idea when the interviews will take place?


thank you, my interview is on wednesday. im surprised its so soon tbh


----------



## powerofpig (Jul 11, 2021)

I have a feeling they may be doing it all in batches so don’t lose hope guys


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 11, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> I have a feeling they may be doing it all in batches so don’t lose hope guys


For sure! Wont loose hope!


----------



## J-C (Jul 11, 2021)

I don’t know, I think tomorrow or tuesday we will receive the rejection


----------



## powerofpig (Jul 11, 2021)

J-C said:


> I don’t know, I think tomorrow or tuesday we will receive the rejection


I’m happy either way. I got accepted into the northern film school and they seemed absolutely lovely, plus a brand new £80 mil building. NFTS really isn’t the be all and end all


----------



## Chris W (Jul 11, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> I got accepted into the northern film school


Congrats! 

I don't think that school is in our film school database yet. Can you add it?






						United Kingdom
					

Film Schools with MA, MFA, or Ph.D. programs in the United Kingdom



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## coffeeandfilms (Jul 12, 2021)

Danneh said:


> thank you, my interview is on wednesday. im surprised its so soon tbh


Is yours via Zoom?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Please be sure to add your application to our database if you haven't already.  If you have any questions please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI here's the current acceptance stats page for directing fiction. Adding your applications to our database will improve that data. 





__





						Admissions Statistics for National Film and Television School (NFTS) - Directing Fiction
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for National Film and Television School (NFTS) - Directing Fiction calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone with your interviews and don't give up yet if you're still waiting for news.


----------



## Danneh (Jul 12, 2021)

coffeeandfilms said:


> Is yours via Zoom?


yeah its a zoom interview with a 30 min task before it starts


----------



## Chris W (Jul 12, 2021)

Danneh said:


> yeah its a zoom interview with a 30 min task before it starts


To find a shrubbery?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 12, 2021)

Just called the NFTS registry, there's a bit of hope! They told me that they're hoping to send out interview requests/do the interviews + plus send rejection notices throughout this month. So let's hope there's.... hope!!


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 12, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Just called the NFTS registry, there's a bit of hope! They told me that they're hoping to send out interview requests/do the interviews + plus send rejection notices throughout this month. So let's hope there's.... hope!!


Awww some hope! I got my fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## sodaMbread13 (Jul 12, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Just called the NFTS registry, there's a bit of hope! They told me that they're hoping to send out interview requests/do the interviews + plus send rejection notices throughout this month. So let's hope there's.... hope!!


Not all lost then! Did they say whether they were still sending out interviews for directing fiction or were they more general? Thank you for being so proactive and actually ringing them


----------



## J-C (Jul 14, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Just called the NFTS registry, there's a bit of hope! They told me that they're hoping to send out interview requests/do the interviews + plus send rejection notices throughout this month. So let's hope there's.... hope!!


I hope you will have it!!


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 14, 2021)

sodaMbread13 said:


> Not all lost then! Did they say whether they were still sending out interviews for directing fiction or were they more general? Thank you for being so proactive and actually ringing them


They said they were hoping to send out interviews, do them, and reject people throughout the month


----------



## J-C (Jul 14, 2021)

Let’s hope haha


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I don't think that school is in our film school database yet. Can you add it?
> 
> ...


Actually nevermind - it's there:














 Leeds Beckett University - Northern Film School


	 					he Northern Film School is one of the best known film and television schools in the UK, making innovative and award winning films for over 25 years.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 12, 2016
Category: United Kingdom


----------



## Chris W (Jul 14, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> I’m happy either way. I got accepted into the northern film school and they seemed absolutely lovely, plus a brand new £80 mil building. NFTS really isn’t the be all and end all


Northern Film School is in our database and has been added as an option to choose in the Application Tracker.


----------



## powerofpig (Jul 15, 2021)

Danneh said:


> thank you, my interview is on wednesday. im surprised its so soon tbh


How was your interview? Which course was it for?


----------



## Umie13 (Jul 16, 2021)

I write this post with a heavy heart. I have been rejected for the Screenwriting programme at the NFTS. Notification has just come through. 
I kept up hope but I guess it wasn't my time.
Wishing everyone else the very best of luck <3


----------



## powerofpig (Jul 16, 2021)

Me too. Excited to go to Leeds though and start my journey! Best of luck with everything.


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 16, 2021)

Is this screenwriting only? I’m really sorry to hear


----------



## Chris W (Jul 16, 2021)

Umie13 said:


> I write this post with a heavy heart. I have been rejected for the Screenwriting programme at the NFTS. Notification has just come through.
> I kept up hope but I guess it wasn't my time.
> Wishing everyone else the very best of luck <3





maxitos8820 said:


> Is this screenwriting only? I’m really sorry to hear


Sorry to hear! I just created a screenwriting thread as well. I'll copy your post there too.






						NFTS Screenwriting - 2022
					

Hello everyone, I have a screenwriting interview on Thursday and I was wondering if anyone could give me tips on what to expect? Thanks so much!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Danneh (Jul 16, 2021)

powerofpig said:


> How was your interview? Which course was it for?


It was for directing fiction, and it went well thank you. They were all very friendly and made me feel at ease. It was basically just a lengthy chat about my work and my intentions and then a task. (which I think is a secret)


----------



## Chris W (Jul 16, 2021)

Danneh said:


> It was for directing fiction, and it went well thank you. They were all very friendly and made me feel at ease. It was basically just a lengthy chat about my work and my intentions and then a task. (which I think is a secret)


Nice! Be sure to edit and update your application with this info and change the status prefix. Let me know if you need help doing that. Here's a help thread on it:






						How do I update my application to change status to "accepted after interview"?
					

hey! please, could you help me? how can I do to update my application status for calarts to "accepted after interview"?



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck!


----------



## J-C (Jul 17, 2021)

No one has received any updates?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 18, 2021)

J-C said:


> No one has received any updates?


Nope


----------



## J-C (Jul 18, 2021)

Perhaps this week 😊


----------



## J-C (Jul 20, 2021)

Has anyone received an update?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 23, 2021)

Has anyone received more interview requests?


----------



## J-C (Jul 23, 2021)

Nothing, I don’t understand because it’s almost the end of month


----------



## Ruizamanne (Jul 24, 2021)

I've not had an interview request, does that mean I won't be accepted?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 24, 2021)

Ruizamanne said:


> I've not had an interview request, does that mean I won't be accepted?


Pretty much... welcome to the team lol


----------



## Ruizamanne (Jul 24, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> Pretty much... welcome to the team lol


Awwwww, are they not sending out interviews anymore then?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 24, 2021)

Ruizamanne said:


> Awwwww, are they not sending out interviews anymore then?


They said throughout the month, but seeing no one mentioned getting one these days... It might not be a good sign. But who knows!! Hoping for the best... still haha.


----------



## Ruizamanne (Jul 24, 2021)

Awwwww, well  Is this for all courses or do different courses work at different speeds? I applied for directing animation


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 24, 2021)

Ruizamanne said:


> Awwwww, well  Is this for all courses or do different courses work at different speeds? I applied for directing animation


Oh no!! Here we talk about Directing Fiction, so no idea about Animation, crossing fingers for you!


----------



## J-C (Jul 27, 2021)

it's really weird


----------



## coffeeandfilms (Jul 27, 2021)

Danneh said:


> It was for directing fiction, and it went well thank you. They were all very friendly and made me feel at ease. It was basically just a lengthy chat about my work and my intentions and then a task. (which I think is a secret)


Did you hear anything regarding your outcome?


----------



## Emily Laura NFTS (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi all.  Please bear with us; we have had an exceptionally high volume of applications this year, and the SIFT process is still taking place.  The Registry team will email any updates, hopefully in the next week. Best, Emily, NFTS


----------



## J-C (Jul 28, 2021)

Emily Laura NFTS said:


> Hi all.  Please bear with us; we have had an exceptionally high volume of applications this year, and the SIFT process is still taking place.  The Registry team will email any updates, hopefully in the next week. Best, Emily, NFTS


Hello Emily,

Thank your for your updates, so the chance to have an interview is not over..?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 28, 2021)

J-C said:


> Hello Emily,
> 
> Thank your for your updates, so the chance to have an interview is not over..?


@Emily Laura NFTS


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 29, 2021)

It’s official!! My second rejection. We’ll see you around for the third one next year hahaha


----------



## J-C (Jul 29, 2021)

Me too, but I don’t know whether it is useful to re-apply after two rejections?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Jul 29, 2021)

J-C said:


> Me too, but I don’t know whether it is useful to re-apply after two rejections?


I don’t know, I really want to study at the NFTS so I’ll never stop applying!


----------



## J-C (Jul 29, 2021)

Haha determined!!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2021)

maxitos8820 said:


> It’s official!! My second rejection. We’ll see you around for the third one next year hahaha





J-C said:


> Me too, but I don’t know whether it is useful to re-apply after two rejections?


Bummer! Keep on working for sure. Are you applying to other programs?

Be sure to add and update your Applications in our database so we can improve our data for NFTS as soon as you can.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Veer (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi, I got a mail from NFTS to apply for their Directing and Producing Television Entertainment MA, as they feel that it fits me better. I just wanted to know if  there is anyone else who got such a suggestion?


----------



## maxitos8820 (Aug 17, 2021)

Me too! They also did it last year


----------



## Chris W (Jan 14, 2022)

We're interviewing NFTS admissions next week if you have any questions for them. 






						Input needed - What questions do you have for the National School of Film and Television (NFTS) Admissions department?
					

Big announcement: on Monday, January 17, FilmSchool.org will interview the National School of Film and Television, one of the United Kingdom's premiere film schools! For an idea of what this interview series has to offer, take a look at our interview with the American Film Institute (AFI)...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Mar 11, 2022)

Our interview with NFTS admissions is now up. 














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews



















 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 2)


					Exclusively for our Supporting Members, this is the second part of our 2 hour interview with the NFTS Admissions team. 

FilmSchool.org is 100% advertisement free so without our Supporting Members, in-depth articles and interviews like this one would not be possible. Supporting Members also...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Comments: 1
Category: Supporting Member Exclusives


----------

